# DISCUSS: Best European Skyscraper



## jesarm

1 - Commerzbank
2 - Swiss Re
3 - Millenium Tower
4 - Turning Torso
5 - Societe Generale


----------



## WillesdenGreen

Messetum is the most overrated tower in Europe...I vote Turning Torso or swiss re


----------



## [email protected]

i love too cbx tower in ladefense


----------



## staff

I don't see how there can be any competition when Turning Torso is there...


----------



## ch1le

id say Saules Akmens and Swissre

Swissre, then.


----------



## wjfox




----------



## london-b

MattSal said:


> ^Well, it's pretty obvious from your avatar that you're biased. :rofl:
> Though, it is indeed a beautiful building. :cheers: :yes:
> 
> I have a question though: What do you consider "Europe" for this contest?


There is a monkey in his avatar though?????


----------



## london-b

staff said:


> I don't see how there can be any competition when Turning Torso is there...


Because wile the shape is interesting it is still quite ugly and the facade is dull.


----------



## DrunKao

Europe has skyscrapers?


----------



## Manila-X

DrunKao said:


> Europe has skyscrapers?


Shows how ignorant some people are!

The Swiss Re in London is the best looking skyscraper in Europe. It insipired another one in Barcelona 

But the Messeturm in Frankfurt still best represents the European skyscraper!


----------



## JDRS

Swiss Re. My favourite skyscraper after the bank of china tower.


----------



## cphdude

Turning Torso...


----------



## kjetilab

Messeturm is a beautiful building, 









and so i Commerzbank..


----------



## Phil

WANCH said:


> The Swiss Re in London is the best looking skyscraper in Europe. It insipired another one in Barcelona


It didn't inspire torre agbar, did it ? where did you see that ? they have a very different structure and they were planned at about the same time.


----------



## Alle

I dont like Swiss Re. becouse it doesnt fit in there, its just out of nowhere and for me it doesnt have a special status in the skyline, just makes it uglier. But thats my spontaneous opinion.
The new scraper in wasrawa looked quite neat.


----------



## Joshapd

Swiss re is the most overrated tower in Europe...for me: Messeturm, Societe Generale and since I'm Dutch: Montevideo!


----------



## Accura4Matalan

The Messeturm. I absolutely love it.


----------



## thoju75

Tour CBX
Tour EDF
Turning Törso
swiss re


----------



## Parzival

Commerzbank
Turning Torso
Masseturm


----------



## Galatia

I really dislike Swiss Re. It's really ugly, just because it's different, it doesn't mean to be beautiful. Somebody must say that the king is naked. Sory but it looks like, err, ob's tampon.


----------



## Kalitos

Commerzbank
Messeturm


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Galatia said:


> I really dislike Swiss Re. It's really ugly, just because it's different, it doesn't mean to be beautiful. Somebody must say that the king is naked. Sory but it looks like, err, ob's tampon.


Wow, how childish can some people be?


----------



## pawelsz

1) Turning Torso-Malmo
2) Hoftoren- den Haag
3) Warsaw Trade Tower
4) Swiss Re - London
5) Millenium Tower - Rotterdam


----------



## thoju75

It will be T1 for me in 2007 !!!!


----------



## wecky

*SwissRe, London*

-----


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Swiss Re


----------



## BMXican

ooooh, T1 looks sexy!


----------



## dom

Soc Gen twins
Swiss Re
Commerzbank
Trianon
DG Bank Tower
Messeturm


Frankfurt has a wondefully rich variety of skyscrapers, almost all of which are architecturally distinguished. Trianon is amazing at night - looks like something out of Star Wars!


----------



## onetwothree

1. Swiss Re
2. Turning Torso

Don't know about the rest, I rather like Commerzbank, though.


----------



## pricemazda

I think you shouldn't be allowed to chose something from your home country that way we will get a more balanced view. 

I am a fan of the Torre Agbar it looks great at night.


----------



## ROYU

For me 
1 St Mary Axe.
2 Messeturm.
3 Turning Torso.
4 Commerzbank.
5 Le Tour de Montparnesse.


----------



## [Kees]

What about Dutch skyscrapers?

Hoftoren, Den Haag

























Milleniumtoren, Rotterdam

















Montevideo, Rotterdam


----------



## tomm

the best skyline in europe is frunkfort


----------



## El_Greco

^ frunkfort?


----------



## Manila-X

Still The Messeturm 

2) St. Mary's Axe
3) Commerzebank Tower
4) Turning Torso
5) One Canada Square


----------



## Köbtke

WillesdenGreen said:


> Messetum is the most overrated tower in Europe...I vote Turning Torso or swiss re


Messeturm is the best tower in Europe you mean.

My list would be like this:

1: Messeturm (Frankfurt)
2: One Canada Square (London)
3: St. Mary's Axe (or whatever the Hell it's called now)
4: Millennium Tower (Vienna)
5: Westendstraße 1 (Frankfurt)

Honourable mention goes to the Warsaw Trade Tower and the Main Tower Frankfurt.

I'm more to conventional building shapes. That's why I love Messeturm and One Canada.


----------



## Tomesh

1- Turning Torso 
2- Swiss Re
3- Messeturm


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Messeturm all the way, because it looks very similiar to Bank of America in Atlanta, U.S.A. and also, it is the tallest skyscraper I have visited in Europe so far!!


----------



## marcobruls

Messeturm for sure is one hot soab but european it is not,more an american copypaste.
And that commerzbank tower is realy ugly!i cant believe people love it!
Ofcourse im from The Hague so i love the hoftower,but its probably not the best eventhough it won several prizes concerning architecture i dont think people even know this tower exists.anyway ...mm.mmmm...the best is probably the turning torso first of a revolution, and not that fat tampon in London.

















Pic by Vertigo.


----------



## london-b

marcobruls said:


> Messeturm for sure is one hot soab but european it is not,more an american copypaste.
> And that commerzbank tower is realy ugly!i cant believe people love it!
> Ofcourse im from The Hague so i love the hoftower,but its probably not the best eventhough it won several prizes concerning architecture i dont think people even know this tower exists.anyway ...mm.mmmm...the best is probably the turning torso first of a revolution, and not that fat tampon in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic by Vertigo.


Your maturity is mind blowing.


----------



## wjfox




----------



## marcobruls

london-b said:


> Your maturity is mind blowing.


lol thanks...its just crap face it.


----------



## wjfox

marcobruls said:


> lol thanks...its just crap face it.


What a valuable contribution to the forum.


----------



## london-b

marcobruls said:


> lol thanks...its just crap face it.


No don't thank me, thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Kika

Some of my favourites :

1.	Messeturm (Frankfurt, Germany)
2.	Turning Torso (Malmö, Sweden)
3.	Swiss-Re (London, United Kingdom)
4.	Tours Société Générale (Puteaux, France)
5.	Hotel Arts (Barcelona, Spain)
6.	Torre Agbar (Barcelona, Spain)

What about these beautiful pics taken by Gabe from the Spanish forum of the Arts Hotel in Barcelona?

Hotel Arts next to Torre Mapfre



























And one from Torre Agbar behind Torre Colón


----------



## Delfts blauw

Torre Agbar is great its on all my la sagrada familia photos :hahaha:


----------



## marcobruls

This hotel arts in Barca looks alot like a u/c building in the hague....let me show you....


----------



## Kika

marcobruls said:


> This hotel arts in Barca looks alot like a u/c building in the hague....let me show you....
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! Thanks for the pic how tall will it/they be?
> 
> By the way, "Barca" (pronounced "barka") means small boat in Spanish the nick name of Barcelona is "Barça" (pronounced "barsa") in Catalan


----------



## marcobruls

Kika said:


> marcobruls said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hotel arts in Barca looks alot like a u/c building in the hague....let me show you....
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! Thanks for the pic how tall will it/they be?
> 
> By the way, "Barca" (pronounced "barka") means small boat in Spanish the nick name of Barcelona is "Barça" (pronounced "barsa") in Catalan
> 
> 
> 
> Realy?i thought barcalona was named after Hannibal Barca the carthaginian dude......?
> 
> The high tower will be about 140meters and the smaller one 100meters.
> They realy do look the same dont they..?!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Manila-X

I'm still thinking between the Swiss Re in London and The Messeturm in Frankfurt! The Messeturm on the other hand still has the height and has been the most symbolic Euro scraper for years!


----------



## Jakob

*Is Bank Tower, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185165









*Armada Tower, Ankara*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=159839









*Bank Ekspres Tower, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=159744









*Garanti Bank Headquarters, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=154507









*Polaris Plaza, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183395









*Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=162615









*Sun Plaza, Istanbul*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248158









Yapi Kredi Bank Headquarters, Istanbul
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169612


----------



## Bitxofo

Kika said:


> marcobruls said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hotel arts in Barca looks alot like a u/c building in the hague....let me show you....
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! Thanks for the pic how tall will it/they be?
> 
> By the way, "Barca" (pronounced "barka") means small boat in Spanish the nick name of Barcelona is "Barça" (pronounced "barsa") in Catalan
> 
> 
> 
> Barça is only for the football team!!
> :yes:
> The nickname for the city is Barna.
> :wink2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pedrillo

Wow Kika, this pic is really awesome


----------



## wjfox

Yeah, that's a stunning pic.


----------



## Audiomuse

1. Swiss Re
2. WTT
3 Turning Torso


----------



## athensboy

It's got to be Swiss Re, more commonly known as the Gherkin! Seriously. That is one amazing building!


----------



## Audiomuse

Wow^ is that Barcelona's skyline. Its amazing!


----------



## Jules




----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

1 Commerzbank HQ Frankfurt

2 Swiss RE London

Foster is Master!

3 Torre Agbar Barcelona


----------



## Muyangguniang

Vesteda Toren - Eindhoven - The Netherlands


----------



## Manila-X

I think I would have to pass the crown to the Swiss Re now.


----------



## gladisimo

The egg thing, definitely. Possibly for the rest of the world too, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Deffo Swiss Re, there is no other in it's league in Europe at the moment. Revolutionary skyscraper in so many 
different ways, has already become a London landmark.

I really don't know how people can consider Torre Agbar to be anything other then a cheap-looking monstrosity 
that isn't fit to grace a city like Barcelona.

I mean, just look at it:










The colouring on it is atrocious, makes it looks dirty and scabby, and it's even worse at night when they
illuminate it with outlandishly garish colours that clash horribly and make it look like some giant nightmarish *****. 
And, unlike Swiss Re, its shape is completely lacking elegance or style, it is nothing but a discrace to 
Barcelona and Europe!

Comparing Torre Agbar to Swiss Re is like comparing a dolled-up prostitute with too much makeup, to Jessica 
Alba or Keira Knightley:










































And to those few idiots on this thread who have said Swiss Re is ugly: get the hell off this site, you don't have 
any right to be on it. Everyone is entitled to their oppinion, yes, but not everyone's oppinions are correct 
or even worthy of being voiced; and to say Swiss Re is anything other then a 21st century masterpiece is a 
clear indication of a dull, uneducated, unenlightened mind with no appreciation of good architecture!

:cheers:


----------



## Karakuri

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> I really don't know how people can consider Torre Agbar to be anything other then a cheap-looking monstrosity
> that isn't fit to grace a city like Barcelona.
> [...]
> Comparing Torre Agbar to Swiss Re is like comparing a dolled-up prostitute with too much makeup, to Jessica
> And to those few idiots on this thread who have said Swiss Re is ugly: get the hell off this site, you don't have
> any right to be on it. Everyone is entitled to their oppinion, yes, but not everyone's oppinions are correct
> or even worthy of being voiced; and to say Swiss Re is anything other then a 21st century masterpiece is a
> clear indication of a dull, uneducated, unenlightened mind with no appreciation of good architecture!
> 
> :cheers:


Wow this is tolerence! Nobody's allowed to have a different opinion than yours. Otherwise they're called "idiots".
How old are you?


----------



## Kika

Karakuri said:


> Wow this is tolerence! Nobody's allowed to have a different opinion than yours. Otherwise they're called "idiots".
> How old are you?


 
Good reply Karakuri! :cheers:


----------



## KoolKeatz

Karakuri said:


> Wow this is tolerence! Nobody's allowed to have a different opinion than yours. Otherwise they're called "idiots".
> How old are you?


yes, this is no discussion. this is the swiss re fan thread....


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^No, half of it seems to have been a Swiss Re bashing thread, calling it a gigantic tampon etc... But I don't see you complaining about the immature fools posting pictures of tampons?

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but when people are just down right insulting posting stuff like that what the hell do they expect?


----------



## rocky

torre agbar is great because it looks intemporal, and because it looks like it could have been in a star wars movie..
it looks futuristic and old at the same time. it doesnt even looks like a skyscraper. Its Sci FI to the present.
Its ahead of its time. Its sometimes beautifull, sometimes ugly.









Swiss re is beautifull, but way too conformist and simplistic. its overrated, because everything that comes out of london is overrated. other cities dont pimp their monuments like london.


granite will be my number 1 or maybe number 2 soon


----------



## Karakuri

Newcastle Guy said:


> ^^No, half of it seems to have been a Swiss Re bashing thread, calling it a gigantic tampon etc... But I don't see you complaining about the immature fools posting pictures of tampons?
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but when people are just down right insulting posting stuff like that what the hell do they expect?


Well, saying "this building is a piece of shit" is one thing; but saying "you all are idiots because you like this tower" is a bit different.
I don't care about people insulting towers, but if they insult other forumers that's a different strory.
Moreover, I saw the New Year's eve video of Torre Agbar, it was just WOW, this tower rocks.


----------



## hellownschwanzy

Agbar Tower, Barcelona











Take a look and play the video...:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&eurl=


----------



## Karakuri

hellownschwanzy said:


> Agbar Tower, Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look and play the video...:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTp9cxdOSLc&eurl=


^^ When you saw that you need to recognize that it's not only one of the best in Europe, but also in the whole world ( and stop comparing it with a badly made up hooker :bash: ).


----------



## Jakob

More of IS Bank Tower in Istanbul:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Swiss Re for definate is the best European skyscraper because it is one of the few that could compete for the best Skyscraper in the world! but hopefully another proposed skyscraper in London will take that title


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO
Messeturm is better


----------



## Zaki

I think that building in frankfurt, the biggest one that stands out the most, is the best. I am not a fan of either the torre agbar or swiss re.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Karakuri said:


> ^^ When you saw that you need to recognize that it's not only one of the best in Europe, but also in the whole world ( *and stop comparing it with a badly made up hooker :bash: )*.





Karakuri said:


> *Well, saying "this building is a piece of shit" is one thing*; but saying "you all are idiots because you like this tower" is a bit different.


Oh, I thought it was OK to call a tower >insert bad name here< as long as you didn't take the piss out of the people who liked it? So it's OK to call Swiss Re (Which is IMO a far superior tower) this and that but they aren't allowed to do the same to your beloved Torre Agbar?

Get over yourself


----------



## Kika

^^ 


:fiddle:


----------



## Karakuri

Kika said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> :fiddle:


:lol: :lol: :cheers: :lol: :lol: 

My "beloved" Agbar. That is sooooooooooooo sweety :lovethem: 
Don't take it personaly man, you're not Swiss Re's owner. And I never said I didn't like Swiss Re, I do like it, but the fact is Abgar at night it's just :tyty:

IMO they are not to be compared: Swiss Re can be part of a cluster, while Abgar's got to stay standing alone like a lighthouse.


----------



## BenL

They're building a small cluster around the Torre Agbar with towers from the likes of David Chipperfield.


----------



## huvet

_'Swiss Re, it revolutionized skyscraper building in London, is the coolest, one of the best looking, innovative design and is just so different, plus has had the most hype about it and won many awards!'_

And it's empty!


----------



## Moren-o

I like the Hoftoren very much.
I think it should be in the list.


----------



## Posener

My favourites are:
1. Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw









2. Hoftoren in the Hague

I also like very much The Europa Tower in Vilnius


----------



## benficafan1013

This one is in Lisbon Portugal. Not that tall... but very nice


----------



## Erik91

By 2015, Milan will have got beatiful skyscrapers like these:








These will be beautiful


----------



## wjfox

^ This thread is about COMPLETED buildings.


----------



## Patrick

Messeturm, Frankfurt
Westend-Tower (DZ-Bank), Frankfurt (that thing with the crown)
Tour Elf, Paris
Tower 42, London
Lomonosov-University Building, Moscow


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

del


----------



## kofemord

1- one canada square


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

A better pic of Naberezhnaya Tower by *Axort*:
Naberezhnaya Tower in Moscow, europe's tallest building, is not yet finished, but on the foto below it looks as good as completed so i think it can be posted here


----------



## wjfox




----------



## Astralis

My no.1 would be Bahn tower in Berlin. Pitty it isn't taller ...



















:cheers:


----------



## SkyLerm

^^Nice one, indeed it has class


----------



## Brightonboi

SWISS RE !


----------



## Skyline.Fan

#1 Messeturm, what else please? 










#2 Commerzbank Tower










#3 Deutsche Bank Twin Towers


----------



## krzysiu_

1. Swiss Re - London
2. Rondo 1 - Warsaw
3. Bahn Tower - Berlin


----------



## ØlandDK

The Deutsche Bank Towers - black facades rocks!


----------



## Manila-X

These are the Euroscrapers that you can find in SC3000 Unlimited  I always use this set when I create my version of Eurocities.


----------



## Liwwadden

Imperial said:


> I think that WTT (Warsaw Trade Tower) is the one of the best skyscraper in Europe.


^ Agreed!


----------



## rocky




----------



## Xusein

WANCH said:


> These are the Euroscrapers that you can find in SC3000 Unlimited  I always use this set when I create my version of Eurocities.


Indeed...gives me memories too. 

Also, Messeturm and Commerzbank Tower, among others, are in SC4.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Ministry of Foreign Affairs




























Hotel "Ukraine"


----------



## Brad

Stalin sisters in Moscow
This was a great skyscrapers project after the WW2


----------



## Manila-X

The one in Moscow reminds me of the one in Warsaw


----------



## LV994-CB

Brad said:


> Stalin sisters in Moscow
> This was a great skyscrapers project after the WW2


You forgot this:


----------



## dars-dm

NABTOWER in Moscow!


----------



## krzysiu_

Rondo 1








More photos of Rondo 1 here


----------



## AMS guy

I find Tour EDF the best skyscraper in Europe at the moment. 










Forumers should not be allowed to vote skyscrapers in their own countries. Now this thread is dominated by a bunch of hysterical kids who scream their toys are the best.


----------



## Snowy

Not particularly tall, but a beauty nonetheless.

Senate House in London:










(courtesy of stevecadman, flickr)










(courtesy of Homemade, flickr)










(courtesy of Gwire, flickr)


----------



## rocky

this building of london is pretty cool as well


----------



## Snowy

^^ Nice one Rocky.

That's the Shell Centre. I like it too, although it doesn't appear to be too popular on these forums. The main criticism levelled against it is that it's too short and stumpy. Perhaps it could be a bit taller, but I still think that it's a nice midrise tower and because of it's classic look, it has dated well, unlike many other 60s towers.

It also fits in well with the neighbouring County Hall (in the right of the pic) and makes a nice backdrop to the London Eye.


----------



## Snowy

AMS guy said:


> I find Tour EDF the best skyscraper in Europe at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forumers should not be allowed to vote skyscrapers in their own countries. Now this thread is dominated by a bunch of hysterical kids who scream their toys are the best.


I realy like this tower, so smooth and simple and I love the way it has that chunk cut out at the side, which makes it that bit more interesting to look at.

Definitely one of Europe's best scrapers, if not THE best.


----------



## rocky

SnowyBoy1 said:


> ^^ Nice one Rocky.
> 
> That's the Shell Centre. I like it too, although it doesn't appear to be too popular on these forums. The main criticism levelled against it is that it's too short and stumpy. Perhaps it could be a bit taller, but I still think that it's a nice midrise tower and because of it's classic look, it has dated well, unlike many other 60s towers.
> 
> It also fits in well with the neighbouring County Hall (in the right of the pic) and makes a nice backdrop to the London Eye.



I agree it is too short to have an impact on the skyline. However, it is very nice looking when you are on the thames bank or on the grass in front of the tower. Heh I even dated a girl here ( not for the tower, but for the park, I am not that skyscrapers geeky) :banana:



here one of my favorites in Northern Paris

Tour de la villette, 125 M 1973


----------



## rocky

cbx, la defense


----------



## Minato ku

rocky said:


> here one of my favorites in Northern Paris
> Tour de la villette, 125 M 1973





















Yes not bad, I like its asian style but far to be the best skyscraper in Europe.


----------



## Brad

Minato ku said:


> but far to be the best skyscraper in Europe.


far to be considered to be skyscraper.


----------



## Minato ku

It is taller than many proposed towers in this thread.


----------



## rocky

Thx minato. I like it, Theire should be more towers in that area. the 93 north of Paris IS the best place for future developements.


----------



## Manila-X

SnowyBoy1 said:


> Not particularly tall, but a beauty nonetheless.
> 
> Senate House in London:


I saw this building in the movie adaption of George Orwell's 1984. They used this building as the residence of inner party members.


----------



## hkskyline

Those classics are plentiful in London. Can't see why it can be a 'best' in Europe.


----------



## Snowy

hkskyline said:


> Those classics are plentiful in London. Can't see why it can be a 'best' in Europe.


Not really, in fact this is the only pre WW2 highrise building that I can think of in London (excluding churches, cathedrals, Big Ben etc.). There are other tall 1920s / 1930s buildings in London e.g. Shell Mex House, but they tend to be 12 floors or less. Senate House has 19 floors and looks more like a proper US style skyscraper.

Also, I don't think that Senate House is the best skyscraper in Europe, I just thought that people might be interested in seeing pictures of it, although perhaps I should have made that clear on my post.

As I said before, I think that Tour EDF in La Defense is perhaps Europe's best present skyscraper, although the Gherkin and the Stalin Sisters in Moscow come pretty close.


----------



## freeksregistration

favorits of brussels (not all of them that wouth be a lot)

dexia tower brussels









financial tower



my favorit: covent garden


----------



## freeksregistration

buth in the hole world i guess it's that covent garden and number one, swiss re london


----------



## arno-13

*Cma Cgm Tower in Marseille*

I find this one very unique and beautifull. She's not completed yet but she will probably be in 2009.









enjoy :banana:


----------



## japanese001

London
Paris
Madrid
Lisbon
Amsterdam
Berlin


----------



## deranged

^ It's best European skyscraper, not skyline. Still, since the European skyline thread is closed, I vote for Paris.


----------



## Fabrega

Anything to the ctba level of quality really does it for me. I think London also has very high quality, specially in their current projects. La defense is going trough a lot of reclads which is great bc a lot of them looked outdated and Frankfurt makes the best skyline but im not so much of a fan when it comes to their individual quality.







But the kio towers have as special place for me, the first of their kind. Just love them


----------



## Pfeuffer

It´s so stupid that people from England think that their highrise buildings in London are beautiful. Same with Dutch people and their buildings in Rotterdam
or even the Hague.
In any case you have to look to Frankfurt if you really want to see beautiful
skyscrapers in Europe.
:cheers:


----------



## travelbug

WANCH said:


> I saw this building in the movie adaption of George Orwell's 1984. They used this building as the residence of inner party members.


Not many people know that Hitler had this earmarked as his headquarters in London if he ever invaded GB.


----------



## deranged

As for best European skyscraper:

1. Triumph Palace, Moscow
2. Tour Total, Paris
3. Torre Espacio, Madrid


----------



## TomTack

The Dexia tower in Brussels, Belgium, because of it use of light:


----------



## Elvenking

Commerzbank and Messeturm are very nice, I love these buildings.

What do you think about Rondo 1 in Warsaw? Designed by Skidmore Owings & Merill









flickr









By forumer Polex



















By forumer Pstrykacz


----------



## Pisling

Turning Torso, Malmö. Period.


----------



## julesstoop

Pfeuffer said:


> It´s so stupid that people from England think that their highrise buildings in London are beautiful. Same with Dutch people and their buildings in Rotterdam
> or even the Hague.
> In any case you have to look to Frankfurt if you really want to see beautiful
> skyscrapers in Europe.
> :cheers:


Keep on drinking on that one...


----------



## **RS**

Imperia Tower,Moscow,239 m,60 fl,currently T/O...


----------



## ainttelling

Picture Page | Archers30 | Flickr

*Name:* Palace of Culture and Science
*Native Name:* Pałac Kultury i Nauki
*Year:* 1952-1955
*Place:* Warsaw
*Architect:* Lev Rudnev
*Floors:* 42
*Height:* 231/168 m (spire/roof)

*External Links:* 

► Official Web-Site
► English Wikipedia Entry
► Photos at Wikimedia Commons

I like it because there is not many classic skyscrapers in Europe and it's a quality project. If the upper part was just a little bigger - it would be as graceful as a modern fighter plane.


----------



## Dimms

^^ no i personally dont like that Palace of Culture and Science, in fact it's justa copy of the main building of the Moscow State University:









Turning Torso is a pretty weird building too, so i think the most marvelous already completed one is the Agbar Tower. Totally fascinating:









Speaking of upcoming structures.. the Federation Tower is gonna be very epic&awesome:









Current situation:


----------



## Ribarca

Turning Torso for me. Then Torre Agbar.


----------



## ainttelling

Dimms said:


> no i personally dont like that Palace of Culture and Science, in fact it's justa copy of the main building of the Moscow State University:


You may not like it but it's definitely not a copy of the MSU. The differences are especially striking on aerial photos.


----------



## Pisling

^^ No, it's not a copy, but (to the untrained eye) there's a lot of similarities between them...


----------



## MDguy

^ It's the same architecture, but very different design. They're both really beautiful!


----------



## Tiaren

Mosaic said:


> London and Paris.


Never heard of a Paris or London skycraper?:nuts:

I like Messeturm and Torre Agbar the most. Torre Agbar has such an interesting coloured facade.


----------



## nature's message




----------



## absalon

​


----------



## absalon




----------



## Anton Dmitriev

That "egg" is too tall)


----------



## 1Cent

Turning Torso ffs. European skyscrapers aren't that great, but I mean, who doesn't love Turning Torso????


----------



## seb.nl

I think i'd also go for Turning Torso... That, or Eindhoven's Vesteda tower.


----------



## balthazar

I like Agbar tower.


----------



## AJIekc

1.The Moscow State University is an icon, it is better than all buildings here)
2. Federation tower
3. Mosfilm tower


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

It's not better, YOU think it's better. 

I Like more modern skyscrapers like this one :yes:



wjfox said:


> *London Bridge Tower - the "Shard of Glass"*


----------



## poznati

Torre Agbar is best, btw. London Bridge Tower looks really different at night


----------



## AJIekc

edit


----------



## Mike____

I dont like the torre agbar or that other egg shaped thing ...

The shard will look nice! 
but these ones are one of my favs


----------



## deranged

Triumph Palace, Moscow


----------



## Aashiq

CommerzBank, Frankfurt


----------



## Aashiq

The City of Capitals, Moscow


----------



## infolex

Agbar Tower > all


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Iconic skyscrapers -

Gherkin 
One Canada Square 
Shard


----------



## leo_mp

The best are Messe Turm, Torre Espacio in Madrid and London One Canada Square, fascinate me.


----------



## jmatthewb

Beetham Tower, Manchester, UK


----------



## T3amgeist

1. Turning Torso
2. Messeturm
3. Swiss Re


----------



## Jonipoon

Turning Torso of course. Whoever say its not a worthy winner is probably just jealous.


----------



## RaySthlm

Turning Torso without any competition what so ever.


----------



## Jex7844

Nice thread guys. It's hard to say whether one is better than another as they're all unique. They all have their strenghs & weaknesses, actually I like many of them . Here's a brand new contestant representing France, called *First *(231m), it was recently inaugurated in La Défense (on 5 may) and has now surpassed 'Montparnasse Tower' as the tallest office tower in France.

_'First'_​








*By David Min*









*By Lawrent*









*By Darrell Godliman*









*By Cédric Thual*


----------



## dustin.feroz

-dp-


----------



## SO143

I saw this building in person when i visited La Defense 2 days ago. 

I have to say it is such a quality building with really good cladding and i found most buildings in that CBD are great though, they look clean as well.



Jex7844 said:


> _'First'_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By David Min*


----------



## mark1100

Clearly the Uni Giant in Leipzig. Everything else would be pure speculation.










by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## thun

I'd go for the "Pirellone" in Milan. Old but still up to date.


----------



## Kristian_KG

From tallest to the smallest. 
1. City of capitals: Moscow (Moscow)
2. Triumph Palace (Moscow)
3. Commerzbank Tower (Franfurt)
4. Tour First (Paris)
5. Tour Total Fina Elf (Paris)
6. Ministry of Foreign Affairs (Moscow)


----------



## fruitvliegje

i love Tower 42 (london)










DP Rotterdam


----------



## _Mort_

del


----------



## marcobruls

^^As long as you can post your "Warsaw" spam like all the other Polish dudes huh.......who cares what the thread topic is,right?


----------



## _Mort_

marcobruls said:


> ^^As long as you can post your "Warsaw" spam like all the other Polish dudes huh.......who cares what the thread topic is,right?


Oh, shut up it was a mistake.


----------



## Skepta

[Deleted]


----------



## il fenomeno

if torre agbar would only be a simple box... the facade is great, but that tampon cubature is offending me.


----------



## tonttula

Jex7844 said:


>


Always loved that skyline and how old meets new, but i'm not sure if i can pick one individual building from it and say it's best looking skyscraper in Europe. Though *First* is probably best looking of them.

Got a go for Turning Torso. That building is even more mad thinking it's build up here North, land of sensibles and NIMBY's.


----------



## vladorlando




----------



## Fabrega

from the Spanish forum


TrabaSMThin05 said:


> Madrid


----------



## SO143

*The Heron Tower at night*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivergt/6043259797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Mike____

^Looks like a factory...


----------



## krkseg1ops

Exactly, much more appealing is the one with Industrial facade and pipes. 
As for the best skyscraper, I think that Federation Complex (if you count it as one skyscraper) wins hands down


----------



## jeromeee

no, my goodness! Federation Complex looks fugly, it doesn't have right proportions, it looks way too fat and has a dull facade.

I like the Gherkin and my favorite skyscraper in Frankfurt is the Japancenter.
















http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php..._Tower_6240a.jpg&filetimestamp=20090529082822
http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:SwissReHQ.jpg&filetimestamp=20050821215152


----------



## SO143

Frankfurt needs to hire decent architects. 

Cluster has good density and looks nice at night but the architecture is just hideous.


----------



## il fenomeno

get yourself some new glasses, pal.
the japan center has an average vote of 8.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269270

most frankfurt syscrapers do better than londons there btw.


----------



## Tiaren

Just don't answer to SO143. He just can't stop throwing in one or the other trolling comment once in while...

To contribute something:
Some of Frankfurt's towers feel a little outdated to me (mostly the cladding). Some transparent glass towers would be nice...


----------



## Tiaren

Photo quality sucks, but the skyline is quite impressive:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukaslaszlo/6040622703/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

Very good, it's density is nearly catching up with Manila skyline 

Keep trying, you will achieve something like this in the future :applause:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, it's London's skyline squared!


----------



## Tiaren

You know, SO143, it's just funny to mock other forumer's posts or pictures, if they've been hopelessly exaggerating or hyping, like you do for example with London! It's not so funny, if you are attacking comparatively moderate posts, like mine or others. You just come across as a sublime idiot.
Come on, do you really have to take lessons in humor/sarcasm by a German?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan* by Obliot



meteoforumitalia said:


> photos taken this evening by Obliot:


----------



## SO143

Tiaren said:


> You know


No


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

by Gaby Lehr http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1006973 
Hosted on imageshack.us









by sagmalcheese http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1720204
Hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

Folks this thread is about Best European *Skyscraper* we better avoid posting pics of the entire skyline 

Please just post pics of single building like this ... it will allow us to discuss about each building, thanks 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonraish/6077629595/ by Jason Raish


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fadb/6087295541/ by FADB


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fadb/6087291115/ by FADB










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5296352252/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clivester/3244260684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390997615/ by leon, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/eginews/4514763242/ by EGi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivergt/6043259797/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerising/5873410231/ by mesmerising









By Gothicform


















By Gothicform



http://www.flickr.com/photos/apvg/4700764143/ by apvg


----------



## leo_mp

Frankfurt is majestic, wow..


----------



## krkseg1ops

This is the only nice skyscraper in London:










I saw Gherkin in person and it's not too nice. Yeah, the glass pattern and ***** shape are unique but that doesn't make it any better than Ackbar Tower in Barcelona.


----------



## tikiturf

For me, the best european skyscraper is the Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden.


----------



## SO143

*Tour First, 231m, completed in 2011*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/romvi/5918539650/ by romvi


http://www.flickr.com/photos/romvi/5820238447/ by romvi


http://www.flickr.com/photos/romvi/5829146281/ by romvi


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ytokan/6072512415/ by ytokan


http://www.flickr.com/photos/romvi/6076604628/ by romvi


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^Tour first is nice and in my personal Top 5. It fixed a lot in La defence.



krkseg1ops said:


> I saw Gherkin in person and it's not too nice. Yeah, the glass pattern and ***** shape are unique but that doesn't make it any better than Ackbar Tower in Barcelona.


Gerkin is not *****-shape. Its more like...









just in blue


----------



## SO143

*Deutsche Bank Twin Towers, 154 m, completed in 1984*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/katrinfeldbauer/5587573811/ by kleintjef


High and lowrise by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/crafterm/74869551/ by crafterm


http://www.flickr.com/photos/asilikeit/6031600801/ by Aniket Mone


http://www.flickr.com/photos/usabin/4894859405/ by usabin


----------



## mark1100

the deutsche bank towers just got a new iconic glass cladding


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

VitMos said:


> The top part of a tower has uniqueness and beauty, but the facing most part (red color) transforms it in usual commieblock.
> The majority of Germans at this forum don't see achievements of other countries and cities. Only in this theme all Germans named the best tower Messeturm, but there are many other beautiful buildings.
> I not the nationalist absolutely, me some Germans only irritate


And which ones, actually? You say the majority... 
I could imagine the amount of russian users whose favorite european skyscraper is not in Moscow is quite low, why do you think the same kind of bias is not okay for Germans? I (for example) even think that at least 3 of the towers that were built in London in the last 3 years (incl. the U/C Shard, Strata and Heron T.) are better than anything being built in Frankfurt in same period (although there are also very nice ones IMO, such as Nextower, Opernturm or Tower 185). For my taste some towers in Moscow City appear a bit generic but I love the design of the 'City of Capitals' towers. However, Messeturm as a masterpiece of postmodernism remains my #1 (so far).


----------



## Los Earth

apinamies said:


> Innovative, but doesn't look good.


+1


----------



## SO143

the yummy heron tower > messume !!! :drool:

_
Heron Tower / City of London by George Rex, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/people/eginews/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivergt/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivergt/6043259797/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## goschio

^
Don't think this is even close to Messeturm.


----------



## SO143

goschio said:


> ^
> Don't think this is even close to Messeturm.


messeturm would be no different if it was put among skyscrapers in manila or bangkok whereas buildings like the gherkin, the heron, one canada square, the shard, the pinnacle, the cheese grater, the cucumber tower, the walkie talkie, and the razor tower etc etc are the quality ones and very iconic buildings which are made with quality glass, shiny steel, reflective panels and high-end materials including the fantastic lighting at night, on top of that they have their own unique designs and distinct features which can be easily classified among other skyscrapers, but overrated building like the messuem tower is no more than a tall commie block or kinda like a building which is cladded with red bricks to me, sorry my friend, the truth is frankfurt fails when it comes to architecture, height, quantity, quality etc 

here is messuem tower's cousin 



Avalanix said:


> Like the tour parte-dieu in lyon ?


----------



## haikiller11

Seriously, do we need to argue about this London vs Frankfurt stuffs?

Tbh, Frankfurt has a better skyline but when it comes to skyscrapers London is much better 

Let's have some examples. Lloyds Buiding, Willis Building, Satra, Heron Tower, The Shard, City Point and of course the great ***** of London.


----------



## goschio

Everybody has different preferences. I prefer stone cladding becasue it looks more solid and classy. Glass facades come kind of cheap IMO. Something you see in every third world skyline.

The heron tower would look so much better with a nice solid sand stone facade.


----------



## SO143

goschio said:


> Everybody has different preferences. I prefer stone cladding becasue it looks more solid and classy. *Glass facades come kind of cheap IMO. Something you see in every third world skyline.*


which planet are you living on mate? the gherkin alone is worth more than $1 billion and the cost of the shard is estimated at $2.34 billion which is more than the total cost of a bunch of the best skyscrapers in frankfurt combined together and the real cheap looking buildings are the ones in frankfurk. btw the cities where modern and quality skyscrapers are popping out everyday are not third world countries/skylines, if you ain't so stuck up you should have described them as emerging countries/skylines and in fact they have a lot of potential, energy and they are the future. or are you going to claim frankfurt is better than the best? 





haikiller11 said:


> Seriously, do we need to argue about this London vs Frankfurt stuffs?
> 
> Tbh, *Frankfurt has a better skyline* but when it comes to skyscrapers London is much better
> 
> Let's have some examples. Lloyds Buiding, Willis Building, Satra, Heron Tower, The Shard, City Point and of course the great ***** of London.


it does not surprise me since all the available towers/highrises are built at the same place. nowadays a lot of people are changing their opinion and perception and their faith in frankfurt skyline is getting lesser and lesser as this overrated skyline has lost credibility, it has little potential and it does not offer any promising future as well. it's kind of understandable because frankfurt is just a small town with shrinking population. no doubt it will not be able to compete against mega cities and the world financial centre city.


----------



## cardiac86

goschio said:


> Everybody has different preferences. I prefer stone cladding becasue it looks more solid and classy. Glass facades come kind of cheap IMO. Something you see in every third world skyline.
> 
> The heron tower would look so much better with a nice solid sand stone facade.


That's the point. Some prefer glas claddings, and some prefer stone-claddings (NOT concrete!!). 

And these groups (at least in this forum) will never get along. Calling MesseTurm a commie block is just ridiculous in architecture terms. But nvm


Imo Triumph Palace in Moscow and the Palace of Culture and Sciene in Warsaw are the best skyscrapers. THIS is architecture. Not a overdimensioned shard put in the ground of London.


----------



## MiuW

@so143 I could never tell better than this kay:


----------



## MiuW

*Sapphire Istanbul*


http://www.habertimes.com/iste-sapphire-istanbul-resimleri,107.html


----------



## SO143

this highrise is only 135m tall but it is perhaps my fav building in frankfurt, imo it looks better than commiebank plaza and messumetum towers.

it design is modern just like some towers in tokyo, but the cladding is a bit odd.

*full size*


----------



## MiuW

^^ so short and westendstrasse looks better


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Frankfurt_Am_Main-Westend_Tower-Ansicht_vom_Maintower.jpg


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> ^^ so short and westendstrasse looks better
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Frankfurt_Am_Main-Westend_Tower-Ansicht_vom_Maintower.jpg


yeah it's very short and i should not have posted that tower in this thread because it is not skyscraper, but a highrise.

imo that westend tower looks very cheap and almost identical to the ones in bangkok or manila.


----------



## goschio

How should anyone take you serious if you can't even spell the names of the towers correctly. Or at least in way that even remotely resembles the real name.


----------



## MiuW

im curious. why australians and canadians still support frankfurt?


----------



## VitMos

goschio said:


> How should anyone take you serious if you can't even spell the names of the towers correctly. Or at least in way that even remotely resembles the real name.


At you arguments have ended and you have started to speak about grammar?
When I looked projects in Frankfurt, I have noticed that at them at all an identical facade, I don't see beauty in this monotony commieblocks.


----------



## goschio

MiuW said:


> im curious. why australians and canadians still support frankfurt?


This is exaclty the post that reveals your mindest. This is NOT city vs city.


----------



## goschio

VitMos said:


> At you arguments have ended and you have started to speak about grammar?
> When I looked projects in Frankfurt, I have noticed that at them at all an identical facade, I don't see beauty in this monotony commieblocks.


They really have all an identical facade and resemble commieblocks? :lol:


----------



## VitMos

goschio said:


> They really have all an identical facade and resemble commieblocks? :lol:



































Certainly it not commieblocks, but appears impression that for Frankfurt it is typical architecture. They are too monotonous


----------



## VitMos

Skyline.Fan said:


> haha you both just can't accept a negative opinion about London. It's fantastic haha :colgate:
> 
> go trolling elsewhere, now only so143 and vitmos are missing. :lol:


You should prove, why you don't like architecture of London. I think you are simply offended on insults of Frankfurt


----------



## Skyline.Fan

VitMos said:


> You should prove, why you don't like architecture of London. I think you are simply offended on insults of Frankfurt


Exactly you got it, I don't like it if wannabe architects like so143 (who think they got a good taste) bash / insult any other city although their favourite city lacks of quality and quantity. 

Why should I waste my free time to discuss with you? Your talking of commieblocks proved your lack of architecture appreciation.


----------



## VitMos

Skyline.Fan said:


> Exactly you got it, I don't like it if wannabe architects like so143 (who think they got a good taste) bash / insult any other city although their favourite city lacks of *quality and quantity*.
> 
> Why should I waste my free time to discuss with you? Your talking of commieblocks proved your lack of architecture appreciation.


If you don't want to discuss, don't write here. You are similar to the juvenile troll.


----------



## Tiaren

@ Skyline Fan:
Just calm down. Your are argueing with with children, yes, actually with children! XD

To contribute something to the thread:

1. Commerzbank Tower/Frankfurt (looks kinda strange, but very interesting, great lighting at night)
2. The Gherkin/London (so slick)
3. Heron Tower (on photography it looks amazingly good)
3. Kollhoff Tower/Berlin (veeeeeeeeeeeeeery underrated imho, love the Art Deco look)

Picture of number 3:


----------



## VitMos

Tiaren said:


> 3. Kollhoff Tower/Berlin (veeeeeeeeeeeeeery underrated imho, love the Art Deco look)
> 
> Picture of number 3:


In Berlin it is necessary more than such buildings of different color and above. It will be very good.


----------



## VitMos

Ministry of Foreign Affairs,172 m,1952 year








http://mordolff.livejournal.com/48739.html








http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3149616.html
project


----------



## Tiaren

VitMos said:


> In Berlin it is necessary more than such buildings of different color and above. It will be very good.


The thing is, in Berlin there is not really a need to build high. It's one of the largest cities in Europe, but with only 3.4 million inhabitants. And even in the city centre there are still empty fields, left from the war. They first want to close all those gaps.
Once Berlin has finally closed all those gaps there will (unfortunately) be still no real need for highrises. Because Berlin lacks banks and corporations, that would want to build a representative highrise-headquarter there. They'd go to Frankfurt, maybe Hamburg or Munich for that... 

Once in a while Berlin does get a new highrise though. TOTAL is now building *Tour Total* and Waldorf Astoria opens a branch this spring in Berlin.

Berlin's newest highrise (120m), the *Zoofenster*, built for Waldorf Astoria:


Zoofenster by runner7374, on Flickr


Zoofenster at Berlin Festival of Lights by Rince, on Flickr

I actually like it, but I can understand people, who find it maybe weird, even ugly. XD


----------



## SO143

> Skyscraper - between 200-299m/650-999ft tall


most people are not aware of this and they are posting pictures of highrises.


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> most people are not aware of this and they are posting pictures of highrises.


Skyscraper-150+m


----------



## Tiaren

Oh, I see... But then many magnificant highrises can't be mentioned, for example the Gherkin.
I thought I saw SO143 post pics of it. I must be imagining that.


----------



## SO143

Tiaren said:


> Oh, I see... But then many magnificant highrises can't be mentioned, for example the *Gherkin*.
> I thought I saw SO143 post pics of it. I must be imagining that.


i should not have posted the gherkin in this thread and i was about to mention that in the previous post though. 

by the way a city like berlin does not possess any skyscraper whatsoever.




VitMos said:


> Skyscraper-150+m


that's classified as a highrise. here are some basic classifications - 


*supertall* (a building that is at least 300m/1,000 ft tall)


*skyscraper * (a building that stands between 200-299m)


*highrise* (a building that stands between 100-199m)


----------



## VitMos

Tiaren said:


> I actually like it, but I can understand people, who find it maybe weird, even ugly. XD


I don't love such buildings, it is a lot of them in Moscow, some tens are possible


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> i should not have posted the gherkin in this thread and i was about to mention that in the previous post though.
> 
> by the way a city like berlin does not possess any skyscraper whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's classified as a highrise.
> 
> 
> *supertall* (a building that is at least 300m/1,000 ft tall)
> 
> 
> *skyscraper * (a building that stands between 200-299m/650-999ft )
> 
> 
> *highrise* (a building that stands between 100-199m/300-649ft )


I don't consider this classification correct. I think it have been made at this forum because of a considerable quantity of projects


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> I don't consider this classification correct. I think it have been made at this forum because of a considerable quantity of projects


150m is not genuinely tall if i have to be honest and i'd acknowledge it a highrise, on top of that these 150m tall buildings don't standout or make an impact on the skyline. they would be barely visible in proper skyscraper-cities like hong kong, new york etc.


----------



## il fenomeno

VitMos said:


> I don't consider this classification correct. I think it have been made at this forum because of a considerable quantity of projects


i agree. its just a notional construct inside this forum, that some people take serious for some reason.


----------



## Yellow Fever

In many cities and countries, any towers over 20 stories high are considered skyscrapers.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

VitMos said:


> I don't consider this classification correct. I think it have been made at this forum because of a considerable quantity of projects


+1 

At first I also thought like SO regarding this but it seems like this definition exclusively counts for the "World Development News Forums" section on this website. The 150m+ definition seems to be the most common one generally after all. I think it would be kind of weird to (for example) not classify a building like this one as a 'skyscraper':

_*TT*_


Turning Torso, Santiago Calatrava by PichonPB, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

frankfurt possess many white towers which don't look good at all (in fact they rather look cheap) but the cluster looks good, very well balanced and it works from many angles though. 













Yellow Fever said:


> In most cities and countries, any towers over *20 stories* high are considered skyscrapers.


:down: or is it a sarcasm? :laugh:


----------



## cardiac86

From left to right: T185 = blue/brown (metal/glass), Messeturm = red (stone), Cityhaus = blue (glass), Mariott = black/white (glass/plastic XD), Kronenhochhaus = grey (stone/glass), Silvertower = silver (metal), Skyper = bluegreen (glass), Galileo = green (glass), Trianon = bluegrey (glass), Eurotower = grey (stone/glass), Deutsche Bank = blue (glass), Japanturm = red (stone), Maintower = blue (glass), Commerzbank = white/grey (plastic whatever), Opernturm = white (stone), Parktower = white/blue (stone/glass), Nextower = silver/blue (metal)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, many towers in Frankfurt are white and most have stone/concrete-claddings. We know ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

SO143 said:


> :down: or is it a sarcasm? :laugh:


at least thats the case in vancouver.


----------



## lukaszek89

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I think it looks rel. timeless, but opinions may differ esp. regarding postmodernism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least Mecca is doing this, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nextower*, Frankfurt
> 
> 
> Frankfurt, Große Eschenheimer Straße, Thurn- und Taxis-Palais und Nextower by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


This tower looks much better in reality than photos. 

Very nice tower IMO :yes:

Istanbul- I like Sapphire, but the rest- sorry lack of quality for me.

Moscow-nice towers (especially this copper cladding one-forgot name ) but too much glass in one cluster for me.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Opernturm*, Frankfurt


Opernturm by Aviller71, on Flickr
© Kampflamm


*Maastower*, Rotterdam


Erasmusbrug & Maastoren Rotterdam von WilcozPics auf Flickr


*HSBC Tower*, London


HSBC London by gundustâ„¢, on Flickr


*Beetham West Tower*, Liverpool


Beetham Tower West, Liverpool by alancookson, on Flickr


*Rembrandt Tower*, Amsterdam


Amsterdam : Rembrandt Tower by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Beetham Tower, Manchester* (Height - 170m, Floor count - 50)












*Beetham Tower, Birmingham *


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ I think this tower in Birmingham is a real eyesore because of its top area which comes across some kind of uninspired to me and I also never liked the shape of the Beetham Tower in Manchester to be honest, but from the perspective seen on your pic above I think it looks quite nice kay:


*Hoftoren*, The Hague









IMG_7998 by BrianDH84, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


*Carlton*, Almere


Carlton by geertfotografeert, on Flickr


*Vienna Twin Tower*, Vienna


TwinTower - Vienna (South-East) by Andreas Polster Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ *I think this tower in Birmingham is a real eyesore* because of its top area which comes across some kind of uninspired to me and I also never liked the shape of the Beetham Tower in Manchester to be honest, but from the perspective seen on your pic above I think it looks quite nice kay:


indeed. i saw that building in person when i was in birmingham a few years ago and hated it with a passion. imo the colour is too bright and it looks like a cheap tower in china but it does not look that bad at night when the colourful lights are on


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Now you already edited your post.. 
I'd be curious for the reason: is that only because too little glass was used for the cladding?

I agree about the much better appearance of Beetham Tower/10 Holloway Circus in Birmingham at night.


----------



## SO143

*Broadgate Tower, London* (165m)


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Tower 185*, Frankfurt









by Patrick Sitte http://www.******************/search?q=Tower+185&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=11&display=26838886
Uploaded with imageshack.us

I think Tower 185 and Broadgate Tower have in common, that both look great from their photogenic side and a bit bland from the other.


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> I'd be curious for the reason: is that only because too little glass was used for the cladding?


i'd say especially because of the _boring _design which turns me off. i am not really a fan of white colored blocks which hardly reflect even in a sunny day and most of those kind of stone cladding towers barely produce spectacular lights at night as well. btw, the reason why i like broadgate tower is the fact that it is made with pure glass, in real life it looks very clean, sleek and i find it's (X) crosses kind of nice, in order word a bit creative and the tower being built in nyc also has a similar design. (not overall appearance of the building but just some of it's feature and architecture) 

sorry to post non-european towers here, but just want to show you some of the towers which i desire 
(p.s 1wtc is superb and that's what i call a quality skyscraper)

during the day ..... 











and at night ..... 











this is "hearst tower" in nyc which is designed by sir norman foster, the same architect who designed the gherkin in london. i like both of them. they have pretty unique designs, look outstanding and easily noticeable as they don't look like other (majority) towers, that's why i did describe them as iconic towers or modern landmarks


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thanks... :smug: 

Good nite for now..


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


>


20 IBC project in Moscow


----------



## VitMos

SO143, what do you think of Russia Tower?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Victoria Tower*, Stockholm


Victoria Tower II by hansn, on Flickr


*Westend Tower*, Frankfurt


La Westend tower by Luca Migliorini, on Flickr


*Red Apple*, Rotterdam


Red Apple by Â®emy, on Flickr


*ARAG Tower*, Düsseldorf


ARAG Tower by pc1986, on Flickr


*Tour CMA CGM*, Marseille


CMA CGM - Marseille by arthur.decostanzi, on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*Skyport Residence*, Istanbul
by Nuri1986
*







*


----------



## Erhan

^^ Do you really think that's one of the best in Istanbul? Personally I think it's the ugliest building in Istanbul and I can't understand why you post it in this thread...


----------



## SO143

*Tower 42, London* _(183m or 600ft, 47 floors, completed in 1980)_


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> SO143, what do you think of Russia Tower?


it is a magnificent tower, fantastic design and this is a kind of tower which can be described as a new or modern icon of they city, because of it's unique architecture, complex structure, interesting elements, quality materials, basically it is a combination of all sort of top quality stuffs and no doubt the architects and civil engineers must put a lot of effort in order to create this kind of beauty and impression, it will look awesome at night as well. however, it is way too tall (612m, 2010 ft) and it won't fit well in most european cities, but overall it is an impressive looking tower.




VitMos said:


> _20 IBC project in Moscow_


nice cladding and shape! love the reflective glass and facades. this building is an eye catcher.


----------



## SO143

il fenomeno said:


> i think the former with a recladding would have been nicer. anyway.


here is another (30 storeys) tower in london called "Drapers Gardens" which was also demolished a few years ago.


----------



## SO143

*Cheese Grater, London* _(u/c 225m, 48 floors) _


----------



## MiuW

*Tour First*


----------



## MiuW

^^ :cheers:


----------



## cardiac86

Razor Tower is great! *.*


----------



## SO143

SO143 said:


> _
> The Shard reflecting the sunlight by IanVisits, on Flickr_


kool


----------



## MiuW

^^ really *kool *

*Sapphire*
by ocan


----------



## MakaWella

I really like Red Apple Rotterdam and Hoftoren The Hague..


----------



## Kristian_KG

Triumph Palace


----------



## SO143

*The Gherkin
London, United Kingdom*


Untitled by (marc), on Flickr









by *cybertect*




*Tower 42, London*


Untitled by (marc), on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*Trump Towers, Istanbul*
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]
Skyward by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Tower 42
London, United Kingdom*


DSCN0126 by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


DSCN0125 by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Willis Building*
*London, United Kingdom* 

*HEIGHT: 125 metres (410 ft)
FLOORS: 26 floors
COMPLETION: 2008
FLOOR AREA: 475,000 square feet (44,128.9 m2)
ARCHITECT: Norman Foster*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503224&highlight=london

The Willis Building is a skyscraper located at at 51 Lime Street in London's financial centre, the City of London.
Designed by architect Norman Foster and developed by British Land, it stands opposite the Lloyd's building and is 125 metres (410 ft) tall, with 26 storeys. The building features a "stepped" design, which was intended to resemble the shell of a crustacean, with setbacks rising at 97 m (318 ft) and 68 m (223 ft) respectively. In total, there are 475,000 square feet (44,128.9 m2) of office floorspace, most of which was pre-let to the Willis Group, a risk management company and insurance broker.

Constructed between 2004 and 2008 under the management of Mace, the Willis Building was a significant addition to the City of London's skyline, becoming its fourth-tallest building after Tower 42, 30 St. Mary Axe and CityPoint. The core was topped out in July 2006 and the steelwork completed in September that year. Cladding began in July 2006 and the structure was externally completed by June 2007. It was internally fitted out and officially opened in April 2008.

The Willis Building was the first in a wave of new towers planned for the financial area of the City of London. Others include the Bishopsgate Tower, 122 Leadenhall Street, the Heron Tower, 100 Bishopsgate, 20 Fenchurch Street, the Broadgate Tower and Shard London Bridge.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6929602137/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Willis building by Bernie Lampert, on Flickr


Willis Building by virtualbiscuit, on Flickr


London Reflections - 4: Iconoglass by Annie Given, on Flickr


The Lloyds building by Bernie Lampert, on Flickr


The Willis Building in London by sharpeyes44, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Pan Peninsula* 
*London, United Kingdom

HEIGHT: 147m (East Tower), 122m (West Tower) 
FLOORS: 48 floors (East Tower), 38 floors (West Tower) 
TYPE: LUXURY RESIDENTIAL TOWER 
COMPLETION: 2009
ARCHITECT: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506835&highlight=london

Pan Peninsula, also known as 1 Millharbour, is an exclusive luxury residential development in the Docklands area of London, near South Quay DLR and Canary Wharf Underground stations. Pan Peninsula is one of several new high-rise residential developments that have sprung up due to increased demand for higher living standards in and around Canary Wharf.


*Design*

Pan Peninsula consists of two towers - the taller one is 147 metres and 48 storeys, surpassing the towers of the Barbican Estate and 13th tallest building in London (as of November 2010). The shorter building is 122 metres and 38 storeys high. The tallest tower was topped-out in September 2007. Both buildings were completed in early 2009, with the first residents moving in. The project was designed by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill and was developed by Irish property firm Ballymore. The towers are connected by a reception area containing a concierge foyer, multi-floor gym, private cinema and terraced restaurant. The 3rd floor of the West Tower also houses the Six Senses Spa, the first UK location for the internationally renowned day spa and luxury resort operator. The 48th floor of the tallest tower houses the exclusive cocktail bar, the Attic at Pan Peninsula, open to residents and their guests. The tops of the towers have been designed to resemble lanterns, providing strong LED lighting features that are very visible on the skyline and gradually change colour.


*Apartments*

The towers house mainly two-bedroom, one-bedroom and studio apartments, all containing balconies. The studio apartments are relatively small, containing storage space in the majority of the finished walls, and a fold-up bed that locks into the wall space, creating a dining room environment. Despite this space restriction, the studio apartments have still been sold at £300,000. In 2006, the top penthouse was priced at £10,000,000. The West Tower contains 430 units, while the East Tower houses 356 units. The 25th floor and above in both the West and East towers are more spacious and residents living on these floors also have exclusive access to the Sky Lounge, located on the 48th floor of the East Tower. The Sky Lounge provides a place where residents can relax, hold meetings and conferences, or host events.



Pan Peninsula by dan.oxlade, on Flickr




















Landing by MaltLoafer, on Flickr


Misty Canary Wharf by Finbar Bogerd, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091642243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*Ontario Tower
London, United Kingdom

HEIGHT:104 m (341 ft)
FLOORS: 29 fl
COMPLETION: 2007
ARCHITECT: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485682&highlight=london

_*The Ontario Tower* is a luxury high-rise residential development in London's Docklands. It was built by the Ballymore construction company, as part of a wider scheme in New Providence Wharf to provide new executive housing to meet changing demand in the Docklands area. 'Ontario' was designed by the architects who created landmarks such as Chicago's Willis Tower. The Ontario Tower is a distinct landmark of the London Skyline with its blue LED rimmed elliptical top. The 29-storey project was completed in the Autumn of 2007, and was the tallest building in London solely designed for executive residential use, at 104 metres tall until Ballymore completed The Pan Peninsular just a short distance away on Marsh Wall._

_








by dorsetbays









by Barry McGrath









by FromTheNorth









by sunnyUK









by Jamie Long*









by Arpad Lukacs Photography_


----------



## SO143

*Strata (The Razor)
London, United Kingdom

HEIGHT: 148 meters (486 ft)
FLOORS: 43 floors
COMPLETION: 2010
FLOOR AREA: 306,000 sq ft (28,400 m2)
ARCHITECT: BFLS*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437252&highlight=london

Strata SE1 informally known as The Razor, is a 148-metre, 43 storey, 408 flat skyscraper at Elephant and Castle in the London Borough of Southwark in London, UK. Designed by BFLS (formerly Hamiltons), it is one of the tallest residential buildings in London and will be home to more than 1,000 residents. Strata SE1 is one of the first buildings in the world to incorporate wind turbines within its structure. The three nine-metre wind turbines at the top of the building are rated at 19 kW each and are anticipated to produce 50MWh of electricity per year. The building exceeds by 13% the current UK regulations relating to sustainability. In August 2010, Strata SE1 was awarded the 2010 Carbuncle Cup for Britain's ugliest new building.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesmerising/5873410231/ by mesmerising









By Gothicform


http://www.flickr.com/photos/apvg/4700764143/ by apvg


*Strata* "Razor Tower" SE1


Razor by Henry Hemming, on Flickr


Strata by Travis Pictures, on Flickr


Strata skyscraper, London by Boris Mitendorfer Photography, on Flickr


Strata Electric Razor by sarflondondunc, on Flickr

_

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/airpulford/6494795803/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

*One Canada Square
London, United Kingdom

HEIGHT: 240 metres (800 ft)
FLOORS: 50 floors
COMPLETION: 1991
FLOOR AREA: 1,200,000 sq ft (111,000 m2)
ARCHITECTS: César Pelli & Associates, Adamson Associates, Frederick Gibberd Coombes & Partner*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83313794#post83313794

One Canada Square was designed by principal architect Cesar Pelli, who based the design and shape mainly on the World Financial Center in New York City. One of the predominant features of the building is the pyramid roof which contains a flashing aircraft warning light, a rare feature for buildings in the United Kingdom. The distinctive pyramid pinnacle is at 800 feet (240 m) above sea level. One Canada Square is primarily used for offices, though there are some retail units on the lower ground floor. It is a prestigious location for offices and as of May 2011 is around 65% let. The building is recognised as a London landmark and it has gained much attention through film, television and other media because of its status as one of the tallest buildings in the United Kingdom.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5296352252/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390997615/ by leon, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefella/5640144428/ by TheFella









http://www.flickr.com/photos/waydph/6221454450/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Some pics by me 



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil1523/6686403037/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*The Lloyd's Building**
London, United Kingdom

HEIGHT: 96m
FLOORS: 14 floors
COMPLETION: 1986
ARCHITECT: Sir Richard Rogers*

The Lloyd’s Building is one of the most famous modern buildings in London. It was completed in 1986. The Lloyd’s Building is located in the most ancient quarter of London. While walking through the neighbouring streets it is already possible to see parts of the glazed facades of the atrium or the service towers wich are clad in stainless steel sandwich paneels. The most important aspect of the design of Lloyd’s Building is flexibility. The building is designed as a series of concentric galleries overlooking a central atrium. All fixed obstructions, i.e. toilets, stairs, entrances, lifts and columns are placed outside the building in six vertical towers.

The building is 12 storeys to the north and steps down to six storeys towards the smale scale buildings to the south, creating a series of terraces at various levels. The twelve glazed lifts are arranged at the outside of the building, inside vertical movement is by a central escalator in the atrium. The servant zones stand freely outside the mass of the building. Concentrating lifts, service risers and toilets into the satellite towers and supporting the main building on external columns gives an uninterrupted space within the enclosing envelope and minimises restrictions on use. The vertical and main horizontal ventilation ducts are run externally for the same reason.



Lloyds of London by mikezeee, on Flickr


Lloyds of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


The Lloyds building by Bernie Lampert, on Flickr


Lloyds Building Interior by 2create, on Flickr


Lloyd's interior by hey mr glen, on Flickr


interior_lloyds by Andrew , on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

^^
So you basicly list up every single tower in London...?
"Razor Tower" is very nice though.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

SO143 said:


> *Heron Tower
> London, United Kingdom*
> 
> 
> DSCN0126 by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


Uh...that's Tower 42.


----------



## SO143

^ quite


----------



## Himmelwärts

:cripes:


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Himmelwärts said:


> :cripes:


haha, my opinion :|


----------



## Jex7844

What's the point in listing up all tall buildings in London SO143, can you explain that to us please...? 

Do you imagine what this thread would be like if we all did the same with every single tower of our respective countries?

In the future, please stick to what the thread says...thank you.

ps: I've always loved Strata tower, one of my favourite highrise in the world to me.


----------



## ory26

edit


----------



## SO143

Jex7844 said:


> What's the point in listing up all tall buildings in London SO143, can you explain that to us please...?
> 
> Do you imagine what this thread would be like if we all did the same with every single tower of our respective countries?
> 
> In the future, please stick to what the thread says...thank you.
> 
> ps: I've always loved Strata tower, one of my favourite highrise in the world to me.


they are some of the best skyscrapers in europe in terms of quality, architecture, and design. the thread does not say you are only allowed to post one building per country or any other similar rule like that and what is your problem regarding with all those posts? you may simply ignore them if you find them quite odd. no need to criticise other people who have been doing a fantastic job. have a good evening.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Jex7844 said:


> What's the point in listing up all tall buildings in London SO143, can you explain that to us please...?


Join Date: Feb 2011
Posts: 16,346 

Question answered?


----------



## Dakewose

SO143 said:


> *The Gherkin
> London, United Kingdom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *cybertect*


The rooster is quite nice though...


----------



## SO143

*The Shard* (First and tallest supertall building in the EU) 


Deep Blue Dusk by dave_bass5, on Flickr


Untitled by picturenarrative, on Flickr


40950267


----------



## apinamies

It is so funny how much Brits hate EU but they always remember to mention in SSC that Shard is tallest skyscraper in EU. :nuts:

And Russians hate West and other Europe but gladly post photos Moscow (great I have to admit) skyline. :lol:


----------



## croomm

It just proves that Russians an Brits didn`t hate Europe and EU.


----------



## SO143

another nice shot of *The Shard * 









by *potto *


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

apinamies said:


> It is so funny how much Brits hate EU but they always remember to mention in SSC that Shard is tallest skyscraper in EU. :nuts:


You're basing that off the posts made by one user? I certainly don't hate the EU and I'm not constantly promoting the Shard, and you should find that a lot of the regular UK members on here are the same.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

*The Shard*


----------



## soloveich

Gotta admit, Shard looks pretty damn good


----------



## super2012

Швейцарский Millennium Tower Societe Generale я считаю, что данный небоскрёб лучший, красивая форма, если находиться с ним рядом, то можно подумать, что он вот вот упадёт на вас, но на самом деле это только там кажется. Людям у которых есть болезнь, боязнь небоскрёбов лучше не находиться рядом с Millennium Tower Societe Generale, да, да....


----------



## skillaz

apinamies said:


> It is so funny how much Brits hate EU but they always remember to mention in SSC that Shard is tallest skyscraper in EU. :nuts:
> 
> And Russians hate West and other Europe but gladly post photos Moscow (great I have to admit) skyline. :lol:


im british, i dont hate the EU. 

on another note, SHARD FTW!


----------



## Skyline.Fan

skillaz said:


> im british, i dont hate the EU.


EU is the biggest dipshit ever created.


----------



## Lion007

*Ljubljana Hotel Plaza BTC 24.5.2012 and 16.6.2012.
*




































*Now is opened*


----------



## skillaz

Skyline.Fan said:


> EU is the biggest dipshit ever created.


 we all have a right to our own opinions


----------



## Jex7844

*EDIT: my mistake, wrong thread, sorry... :bash:*


----------



## Himmelwärts

^^
so, which skyscraper do you mean?
:?


----------



## SO143

the shard, the most magnificent skyscraper in europe!



clsampy said:


> The Shard - Opening Show di clsampy, su Flickr





clsampy said:


> The Shard - Opening Show di clsampy, su Flickr


----------



## Int'l

*Tour Granite* in *Paris*, for its beautiful cladding and its different look according to the angle.


----------



## SO143

by *chest*.










the construction chest


----------



## goschio

Wow, London becoming megalopolis.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

goschio said:


> Wow, London *becoming* megalopolis.


:lol:


----------



## SO143

The Shard, London (Tallest building in Europe) by zuluinc, on Flickr


----------



## Kristian_KG

...


----------



## LondonFox

Ni3lS said:


> *Scroll >>*


:cheers:


----------



## il fenomeno

my condolences on getting that fenchurch tower. i hope londons skyline can recover from it, one day.


----------



## LondonFox

Why? It is a fantastic tower and an exciting project!

Much better than many other projects around Europe.


----------



## il fenomeno

no, its totally oversized and in the wrong place.


----------



## LondonFox

il fenomeno said:


> no, its totally oversized and in the wrong place.



Your opinion is part of the minority.

There are many projects in the city cluster being built and granted building permission that will "join the gap".


----------



## il fenomeno

there are plenty of people who think like me. just look at the construction thread in the int. section. these quotes are what i found after browsing only 2 pages of the thread. 



Tubeman said:


> Agreed 1000%
> 
> These new renderings only serve to confirm what a hideous monstrosity of a building this is. Its so bad I actually prefer the current building, and that's shite.





pricemazda said:


> I predict in 10 years it will be demolished





Skabbymuff said:


> its nasty, and the fact its now shorter for some reason makes it more stubby and nasty. a real bad egg this one, and ammunition for anti skyscraper people of the UK. bad news.





Avatar said:


> It's vulgar, kistchy in shape and does indeed look cartoony. It would be a disaster if it were built. I hate it.





capslock said:


> It looks like it's hanging its head in shame after been sent away from the cluster by the bigger kids.
> 
> I really dislike this one too. hno:



not bashing london. it had some great towers going up recently. this one building seems to ruins all the effort.


----------



## jonnyboy

il fenomeno said:


> no, its totally oversized and in the wrong place.


i was in london last friday. this building looked amazing...you should go and have a look for yourself!:lol:


----------



## djm160190

I hated the renderings of Fenchurch St and from some angles it does look a bit bulky, but it's turning out much better than I imagined! The cladding is really high quality and as someone above said, there will be towers built between it and the main cluster.


----------



## Alexenergy

You still don't know the name of best skyscraper in Europe? So, just look here, it may help you 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120806


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Alexenergy said:


> You still don't know the name of best skyscraper in Europe? So, just look here, it may hel you
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20120806




+1


----------



## Core Rising

Ah, its called the "Gherkin". Thanks.


----------



## Alexenergy

Haha nice joke :hilarious


----------



## il fenomeno

i'd say neither :grouphug:


----------



## VitMos

the tallest building in Europe
* MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | T/O *


----------



## SO143

It looks really tall. But I find its colour too bright.


----------



## AJIekc

1. Stalin's high-rises 
2. towers of IBC (moscow)
3 towers of london
.
.
.
others


----------



## SO143

*St George Wharf Tower* is a residential skyscraper under construction in Vauxhall, London, as part of the St George Wharf development. When built, it will be 181 metres (594 ft) tall with 50 storeys, making it one of the tallest residential towers in Europe. The structure will be topped by a wind turbine, which will power the tower's common lighting. At the base of the tower, water will be drawn from the London Aquifer and heat pump technology will be used to remove warmth from the water in the winter to heat the apartments. The tower will require one third of the energy compared to a similar building and CO2 release will be between one half and two thirds of normal emissions. It will be triple-glazed to minimise heat loss and gain, with low 'e' glazing and ventilated blinds between the glazing to further reduce heat gain.



















Photo credit : the construction chest


----------



## Iloilo.Nobles

SO143 said:


> The Shard, London (Tallest building in Europe) by zuluinc, on Flickr


similar to Ryogyong in N.Korea


----------



## Union.SLO

As similar as the hundreds of boxy towers to each other.. The elegant shape actually much more resembles Transamerica Pyramid than the bulky Ryugyong.


----------



## Kaufmann

RWE Tower
Dortmund,Germany

HEIGHT: 100m
FLOORS: 22.000 m² at 21 floors
COMPLETION: 2005
ARCHITECT: Gerber Architekten

Adresse: Freistuhl 7
44137 Dortmund


----------



## GIGIGAGA

1.Paris
2.London
3.Moscow
4.Barcelona


----------



## 970467

^^ Skyscraper and NOT skyline


----------



## SO143

London's beacon. by dave_bass5, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

milan , italy is one of the best


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mercury City Tower is my fav. in Europe, followed by Shard


----------



## SO143

interesting lol opcorn:


----------



## Fab87

beauty from the 50's.

*Grattacielo Pirelli*


Milano | Pirelli skyscraper by tochis, on Flickr


NIGHT LINE by ---ZENZOTT---, on Flickr


Milano - Grattacielo Pirelli 02 by Boogie Milano, on Flickr


Grattacielo Pirelli by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

pano5 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Shard by www.thewinch.net, on Flickr


The Shard and St Pauls by rc-soar, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Great pics.


----------



## traveling dude

Wow! I didn't know the Leadenhall building was so far already!:banana:How many stories left?


----------



## SO143




----------



## LondonFox

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Iconic Berlin Skyline !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle Decor




Without that rather ugly mast in the centre, that shot could be one of a million places... hardly iconic.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
That's mean! XD
But if Cosmo is going to argue how awesome Berlin's skyline supposedly is, then he could at least search for pictures that are not 15 years old and which don't look so lame.


----------



## SO143

the construction chest


----------



## Galik

Beautiful picture of the City center!!


----------



## Birmingham

*Sorry about the size!!*

From Basildon.


----------



## elkabel

Messeturm is the greatest european skyscraper, no doubt!!!!!!!!!
Simple and beaufitull


----------



## SO143

Birmingham said:


> From Basildon.
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/8741698297_a953c054bb_o.jpg


this kind of picture should not be posted in this thread. please.


----------



## Core Rising

Fixed.


LONDON SKYLINE by shoeymcmooey, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Leadenhall Building *"Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners"*


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

SO143 said:


> this kind of picture should not be posted in this thread. please.


agreed, the photo is way too big and this thread isn't about skyline anyway.


----------



## Alexenergy

Mercury City Tower










Photo by Night City Dream


----------



## Highcliff

mercury city is the nicest *orange* building in the world :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SO143

The Shard wins the "Best Large Project" award at the Global Construction Summit in New York










The Shard in London won the "Best Large Project" award at the recent Global Construction Summit organized by Engineering News Record (ENR), a major New York-based publication. The ceremony took place in Manhattan Thursday, June 6.

This is the first year of the "Global Best Projects" awards. It acknowledges the best construction projects, worldwide.

A host of other constructions were honored in various categories. A panel of judges chose the buildings on the basis of various parameters, according to ENR.com.

The Shard building was chosen by the panel as a part of the "Best projects of the year" award. In this category, judges singled out two international projects that excelled in terms of design, innovation, construction quality, overcoming international building challenges and safety.

http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...best-large-project-award-enr-construction.htm


----------



## SO143

_The Torre de Cristal (Spanish for Tower of Glass) is a skyscraper in the Cuatro Torres Business Area in Madrid, Spain, completed in 2008. With a final height of 249.5 metres, it ranks as the second tallest building in the country after neighbouring Torre Caja Madrid. In April 2007, its structure surpassed the height of neighbouring Torre Espacio, for a while becoming the tallest building and structure in Spain. The Torre Espacio (Spanish for Space Tower) is a skyscraper in Madrid, Spain. The skyscraper is 230 metres (755 feet) tall and has 57 floors._


Torre de Cristal y Torre Espacio, CTBA, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Core Rising said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> LONDON SKYLINE by shoeymcmooey, on Flickr


MATE That looks outstanding. I live in Basildon. Is this taken near Langdon Hills? 

Absolutely amazing. Could do us a favour a post this fab picture on the "BEST EUROPEAN SKYLINE" Thread? This is a certain win picture!  AND say that it is taken about 25 miles AWAY from the City! That will impress them! nice work mate


----------



## Eric Offereins

SO143 said:


> _The Torre de Cristal (Spanish for Tower of Glass) is a skyscraper in the Cuatro Torres Business Area in Madrid, Spain, completed in 2008. With a final height of 249.5 metres, it ranks as the second tallest building in the country after neighbouring Torre Caja Madrid. In April 2007, its structure surpassed the height of neighbouring Torre Espacio, for a while becoming the tallest building and structure in Spain. The Torre Espacio (Spanish for Space Tower) is a skyscraper in Madrid, Spain. The skyscraper is 230 metres (755 feet) tall and has 57 floors._


I love it. it's a beautyful tower.


----------



## SO143

*HSBC world headquarters based in Canary Wharf, London*


8 Canada Square by DaveJC90, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

from execution dock by CriticalCouple, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Messeturm


Fair Tower by Markus Pavlowsky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

1) Turning Torso, Malmo,Sweden 









2)Rondo 1, Warsaw, Poland









3) The Gherkin, London, United Kingdom









4) Warsaw Trade Tower, Warsaw, Poland









5)Palace Of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland









6)The Shard London Bridge, London, United Kingdom


----------



## elkabel

del.


----------



## marek2626

del


----------



## Denjiro

_Mercury City Tower._


РВСН;107729072 said:


> 06.10.13.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I just love this Evolution.
It has a special curvy shape which looks really good and the cladding is also wonderful. I think if completed this might be the best skyscraper in Europe. I also like: the Shard, the Walkie Talkie (I also think it is a bit underated for London City standarts), The Gherkin (A bit overrated but still amazing), Mercury City Tower (Love the cladding and the shape but I hate this black screen on the top...), City of Capitals, Torre Diagonal and Messeturm.


----------



## Radiokott

NWTS said:


> I think 30 St Mary Axe (The Gherkin) won the one vs one "The Best European Skyscraper" competition on SSC.


No,it was City of Capitals

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=21&do=image


----------



## Denjiro

_Tour First_

David et Goliath ( Tour CB21 VS Tour First ) by Nico From Paris, on Flickr

Transall C160 & Tour First by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr

France - Paris/La Défense - La tour First (CB31) by Thierry B, on Flickr

Tour First - doubled by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times), on Flickr

Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Unicredit Tower_

Unicredit Tower by r.monroy, on Flickr

UniCredit Tower, Milan by pixiprol, on Flickr

Sunset reflection on Unicredit tower by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr

Torre Unicredit by archfoto.pl, on Flickr

The Unicredit Tower by Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), on Flickr

Torre Unicredit by archfoto.pl, on Flickr

Unicredit Tower - Milan by joe00064 -- moved to 500px, on Flickr

Milan in progress by Rossella De Amici (off for family problems), on Flickr

Torre Unicredit by archfoto.pl, on Flickr


----------



## Iapetus

122 Leadenhall is the best Skyscraper in Europe in my opinion. It is a thing of sheer beauty.


----------



## NWTS

*The Shard* | London (First supertall and current tallest building in the EU)









by chest


----------



## NWTS

Radiokott said:


> No,it was City of Capitals
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=21&do=image


London vs Frankfurt Cup (Europe)

Winner: 30 Axe St Mary | London

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=4



2012 World Cup (Global) 

Winner: The Shard | London

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=34


----------



## NWTS

*Torre de Cristal *| Madrid


Torre de Cristal by christophe.laigle, on Flickr


Centro financiero - 19-10-2013 by DNS Fotografía (www.dnsfotografia.com), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

The second picture is actually Torre Espacio..


----------



## NWTS

*DC Tower* | Vienna 


Finished DC Tower by tales from transdanubia, on Flickr


WIEN by wienkultur.info, on Flickr


Donaucity by ekick, on Flickr


----------



## Radiokott

NWTS said:


> London vs Frankfurt Cup (Europe)
> Winner: 30 Axe St Mary | London
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=4
> 
> 2012 World Cup (Global)
> Winner: The Shard | London
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=34


Europe's borders are some wider than London&Frankfurt, and Europe had skyscrapers much earlier than 2012.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=tournament&var=21&do=image
*Eurocup - 32 most popular European skyscrapers *

Finale: 30 st Mary Axe vs. City of Capitals

Winner: *City of Capitals*


----------



## NWTS

Yeah. City of Capitals (one of my favourite buildings in Russia) won the Eurocup once and second position (the runner up) was taken by 30 St Mary again.

Also the awards and recognitions are not only given and acknowledged by SSC but also in the real life.

_Hall of Fame contest winner: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476589 (International)

http://www.swissre.com/about_us/awards/ (International)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3750102.stm (Stirling Prize, UK)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CTBUH_Skyscraper_Award (Chicago, International)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emporis_Skyscraper_Award (Germany, International)

The Gherkin wins the Prize at the Montreal Festival of Films (Canada, International)

http://www.fosterandpartners.com/news/building-the-gherkin-wins-prize-at-montreal-festival-of-films/

The Gherkin: Still An Award Winner After 10 Years (International)

http://www.international-pc.com/resource-centre/news/the-gherkin.aspx_

^ These are just some examples.


----------



## Bligh

I don't think there is an ultimate number 1. But here are some of my personal favourites, enjoy: (assuming everyone knows what they look like)

The Shard - London
UniCredit Tower - Milan
The Gherkin - London
The Beetham Tower - Manchester
City of Capitals - Moscow
Mercury Tower - Moscow
The Cheesegrater (122 Leadenhall) - London
The Walkie Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street) - London
D2 - Paris
DC Towers - Vienna
Messeturm - Frankfurt
Victoria Tower - Stockholm (I think)
1 Canada Square, Canary Wharf - London

There are loads more... If I am honest I cannot decide! Too many


----------



## NWTS

^ Obviously London produces significantly larger amount of quality skyscrapers compared to other European cities. IMO the next Europe's best (also one of the best in the world) skyscraper would be Leadenhall Building which will be fitted with the epic architectural lighting designs too.


----------



## NWTS

Bligh said:


> I don't think there is an ultimate number 1. But here are some of my personal favourites, enjoy: (assuming everyone knows what they look like)
> 
> The Shard - London
> UniCredit Tower - Milan
> The Gherkin - London
> The Beetham Tower - Manchester
> City of Capitals - Moscow
> Mercury Tower - Moscow
> The Cheesegrater (122 Leadenhall) - London
> The Walkie Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street) - London
> D2 - Paris
> DC Towers - Vienna
> Messeturm - Frankfurt
> Victoria Tower - Stockholm (I think)
> 1 Canada Square, Canary Wharf - London
> 
> There are loads more... If I am honest I cannot decide! Too many


City Palace Tower | 255m |Moscow 
Torre de Cristal | 249.5m | Madrid
Heron Tower | 230m | London
Flame Towers | 195 | Baku
Turning Torso | 190m | Sweden
ECB | 185m | Frankfurt
Cologne Tower | 148.5m | Cologne 
Strata Tower | 148m | London

Hermitage Plaza Towers | 320m | Paris
Phare Tower | 296m | Paris
The Pinnacle | 288m | London
Diamond of Istanbul | 285 | Istanbul
Columbus Tower | 237m | London
52-54 Lime Street | 190m | London
One Blackfriars | 163m | London

There are loads more ...


----------



## FabriFlorence

The Kio Towers of Madrid. Probably the only twins inclined towers in the world.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Well, there are the Veer Towers in Las Vegas, though obviously inclined they are not nearly as extreme as these two here.

My favorites across Europe must be these three:









Names should be obvious but just for good measures: Naberezhnaya C in Moscow, Torre Caja in Madrid and the UniCredit Tower in Milan.

Nearly forgot the Sapphire of Istanbul which might be the reason why I got interested in skyscrapers in the first place...








by Fatih Sahin1, on Flickr

And my local favorite, though not a real skyscraper:


----------



## Erhan

A new favorite in Istanbul, Soyak Crystal Tower. It looks different from every angle 










http://www.5thvillage.me/u/turanibrahim/










http://www.5thvillage.me/p/584832093111321192_26982431/










https://foursquare.com/karcserdar










https://foursquare.com/mmceylan










https://foursquare.com/oktaykuslu










Turkan Y.


----------



## Denjiro

_Tour Total_

La Défense Study I Tour Total by Joel Tjintjelaar, on Flickr

Tour Total La Defense par icsv47, sur Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*ECB Headquarters 185m Frankfurt*









by epizentrum on DAF


----------



## DCFC1

JuanPaulo said:


> The shard wins outright as best Euro skyscraper in my opinion :cheers:


I agree :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

The Shard is the best in Europe . :cheers:


----------



## Skyline.Fan

DCFC1 said:


> The Shard is the best in Europe . :cheers:


Your opinion. I don't like the building at all.


----------



## hseugut

Talking about London, shard is not the best skyscraper IMO. I prefer the Cornichon or Heron tower. Height is obviously notthe only criteria.


----------



## denizpolat

*Varyap Meridian-ISTANBUL*


----------



## denizpolat

*SOYAK KRİSTAL KULE-ISTANBUL*










































































http://500px.com/photo/65487099


Untitled by dorukgoreli, on Flickr


----------



## Nijal

Boring but quite impressive yet.


----------



## denizpolat

*Nida Palladium Tower-ISTANBUL* (Not Completed)


----------



## denizpolat

* Rönesans Tower-ISTANBUL* ( Not Completed, future's candidate)


----------



## denizpolat

*SPINE TOWER-ISTANBUL*






















































http://www.aksoyaluminyum.com.tr/files/images/haber/sp1.jpg


----------



## denizpolat

*Dumankaya Ikon- ISTANBUL*


----------



## Basnix

EDIt


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

denizpolat said:


> *Dumankaya Ikon- ISTANBUL*


This view is amazing


----------



## medsad

I really don`t like the cladding of Zlota in Warsaw!!
It´s so restless and edgy. The architecture is nice, but the cladding destroys whole the tower..


----------



## medsad

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fm5prz8dmnupdql/P1100339.JPG


----------



## JuanPaulo

I think the Flame Towers in Baku easily make it to the top of the European skyscrapers:


Azerbaijan 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr

Baku Flame Towers 2 by Ilkin Kangarli, on Flickr

Towers by TomDubya1, on Flickr

Flame towers mirrored by TomDubya1, on Flickr

Azerbaijan 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr

Azerbaijan 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr

Azerbaijan 2013 by hunbille, on Flickr

Baku Flame Towers 1 by Ilkin Kangarli, on Flickr


----------



## melrocks50

One of my favourites. 

The *Post Tower* in Bonn, Germany.


----------



## Avangard-55

*Evolution*



theAlone said:


> *2014/06/12*





Evrasia 99911 said:


> *12.6.14*





_Night City Dream_ said:


>


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Shard has a very good cladding but the design overall doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## justproject

the leadenhall building London UK


----------



## justproject

i think The Leadenhall Building in London, UK is one of the europe's best skyscrapers. love Lobby design and that yellow elevator shaft constructions. join London. pics by user chest


----------



## Avangard-55

*Evolution*



Boch said:


> http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/68590.html





Boch said:


> Сегодня на рассвете. 25.06.2014 05:00-06:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Остальное тут - http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/68590.html


----------



## Avangard-55

*Moscow State University*


----------



## Zack Fair

Love the Leadenhall Building in London. Wish we could have something similar in Toronto.


----------

